# Stairways to Heaven documentary



## JWW427 (Oct 14, 2021)

Freddy Silva does a really good job with his documentaries and books.
This video is about sound resonance, stone circles, crop circles, and cathedrals.
He is worth a subscription to Vimeo.

Watch Stairways To Heaven Online | Vimeo On Demand

Freddy Silva author biography

Other titles worth watching:


----------

